# About Burton boards...



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

So I've been snowboarding for about 6 years. Burton used to make a nice board but lately they have been more concerned with makeing money then a good board. For example every Burton board has a dimond shaped screw pattern for the bindings, which forces you to buy their bindings. I personally think theeir boards are way to overpriced.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

No. Neither is true.

Burton makes high-end and low-end stuff, like every other company. You get what you pay for. Burton is the "wal-mart" of the snowboard world. Hence, other company's make fun of them, and the cool-kids at the mountain like to bash them b/c they are "corporate." Note, however, that Burton is privatlly owned company, and is not a subsidary of a large ski company like other "cool" snowboard brands are. Often the people who say Burton sucks have never ridden their boards, or if they have, are just looking for a reason to justify a pre-exisitng idea they had about the company. Think about it, if Burton's board fell apart, they would not be one of the oldest, and the biggest, brand in the snowboard industry. People won't by crap once the word gets out (i.e. chinese toys, at the moment). 

All this said, there are PLENTY of smaller companys that make boards that are just as good, or better, than Burton's boards. Never Summer is a good example. They are made in the USA, have the longest warranty in the industry, and only make 13 different decks (Burton makes like 40 or something), and they keep a low-profile. However, since Burton is HUGE, they are also able to do socially minded stuff like their CHILL programm that a smaller company would never be able to do for financial reasons. 

The point is, there are a lot of considerations about what makes a "good" or a "bad" snowboard, or a snowboard company for that matter. Do your own research, and get something that resonates with your own sense of Being. Most of all, don't get caught up in the rumor-mill about who is, or is not, a good company.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

libtech said:


> I personally think theeir boards are way to overpriced.


I have seen this claim made over, and over again, and I am calling Bullsh|t on it.
A quick survey of dogfunk.com, a leading snowboard site easilly shows this this argument has no merrit. Below is a quick summation of common boards, by common manufacturs, and their MSRP at Dogfunk: (Note, I am not inclding the very high-end, or low-end decks)
*
GNU*
Kass: $540
Hampus: $500
Street: $320

*RIDE*
Concept: $750
Society: $500
Havoc: $400
Kink: $340

*LIB TECH*
Drkstar: $600
Travis: $490
Youthinasia: $380
McKink: $460
*
NEVER SUMMER*
Heritage: $520
SL: $500
Evo: $500
System: $380
*
ROME:*
Design: $550
Anthem: $500
Agent: $470
*
BURTON:*
Custom X: $650
Custom: $500
White: $500
Air: $400
Dom: $380
Blunt: $340

I'm sorry, but Burton falls squarly within in the price range of every other company on the market. Thus, there is no reasonable basis, or foundtaion, for any claim or merrit that Burton's boards are overpriced.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

That is just the common usual bull shit lies that kids make cus they think bashing burton will make them sound cool and more experienced. They unquestionably make some of the best snowboard products on the market. I have ridden a shit load of their boards and have always gotten a high quality product.

That being said, there are a handful of other equally quality boards out there. As a result of Burtons shit costing the same as these other company's, I would have to say the people who claim that burton stuff is overpriced should piss off.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

burton just bought a surfing company also, so watch out what comes out next year


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow they own all kinds of shit now. Who'd they buy out?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

the dominant is the best park board ive ever ridden. made snowboarding feel like skateboarding

but burtons do have a reputation for breaking easily. and ive broken quite a few. but their warranty department is fantastic.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> the dominant is the best park board ive ever ridden.


Next to the Rome Artifact, the Dominant is one of the ugliest boards on the market. Skateboarding had some classic graphics in the 1980's, but going for the Vision look with the new-wave-style ripped grip-tape was NOT one of them. I know graphics don't "matter" on a deck, but if I look down, and want to vomit by what I see, its just going to put me in a less-than-ideal mindset (and the mental game is the biggest part to most sports).


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

hey man, graphics dont mean shit to me. if i hate the topsheet, ill cover it in stickers. sure the doms top is ugly, bit in person it isnt as flamboyant as in pics, and it performs really well. ive yet to ride another park board that i feel as comfortable on.

whats so ugly about the artifact? i think its a clever play on society/joke about stuff. funny thing is i have both of those boards haha, but ive been riding artifacts since they came out and got this years as a warranty replacement on my last seasons. my dom isnt pink, its the 154 white one thank god.

i had last years dom, which i think is much uglier than this seasons though. besides graphics, the 3 hole pattern is pretty bogus as well. but whatever


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, my Burton is covered with stickers, too...for that exact reason


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i bought one burton that was already old when i got it. it lasted a few seasons and then delaminated. burton replaced it with a brand new, limited edition board in a matter of a few weeks with zero stress and that thing lasted until i retired it and i had abused it proper.

i have no concern about their quality nor complaint about their prices. their range is extensive from low end to high end and so you get what you are willing to pay for.

as for the fixing points for bindings being limited.... this is no longer true. in fact i have owned burton boards and binders aswell as those from other companies, but never have i had burton binders on a burton board (weird it worked out like that) and so the issue of incompatability is a lie.

it is a very strng observation, that people will report a disliking for burton, in the hope of sounding as if they know something about something. which clearly they do not.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

libtech said:


> ...For example every Burton board has a dimond shaped screw pattern for the bindings, which forces you to buy their bindings. ....


You're way off. Their bindings fit on any board, and any bindings fit on burton's boards. Universal plates are included with burton bindings, and non-burton bindings usually have a (close-to)universal hole pattern.

The benefit to buying burton, as someone else has already mentioned on these forums, is that it's a safe bet, and no matter the turn out, whether you like the sport or not, you will not had a hard time re-selling burton products.

I do think that their outerwear is a bit over-priced, but even then, I think its features are good, and the outerwear is good quality.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

libtech said:


> lately they have been more concerned with makeing money then a good board.


I'll take this one to task, too. The "good board" issue has already been addressed, so I won't get into that. As for making money...

First, any company that does not make a reasonable profit will go out of bid'ness. That is just the law of economics and kapitalism. Hence, desire to make a decent product may be part of a bid'ness model, but it is *only* secondary to making enough $ to stay in bid'ness, and make the effort worth it. 

Second, some of the other "cool" companies are now owned by large ski companys, who wanted NOTHING to do with snowboarding back in the day before it was popular (i.e. a cash-cow to make money from). Yet, now that everyone wants to snowboard these "cool" companies will "sell-out" (i.e. for the purpose of making money) to ski corps. Who owns Burton? Jake Burton. The same guy that always has, and who has always supported the sport...even when there was no money to be made from it (unlike the ski corps)

Third, Burton is a socially-concious company that does a lot of stuff, at their own expense, to make the world a better place. Their CHILL program is a great example of that. (and yes, I volunteer with that program). If Burton was "just trying to make money" they would not be SPENDING money on programs like this. Moreover, I don't see any of the companys that are less concerned about making money (as your post indicates there are) doing anything even close to something like this. 

I have *NO PROBLEM* with (Burton) bashing any company for any coherent, and well understood reason. However, blanket statements, that have little or no basis in fact or reason, need to be shot down for the bullsh|t that they are.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr Sedition... big up yerself for a damn fine post.... but for one line of glaring naivety! 



sedition said:


> If Burton was "just trying to make money" they would not be SPENDING money on programs like this.


oh yes they would!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> Mr Sedition... big up yerself for a damn fine post.... but for one line of glaring naivety!


Haha, I was gonna say the same thing...

I noticed that US pricing is sometimes a lot different than Canadian pricing, and also the BUrton Boards tend to be more expensive, for what they offer. Perhaps Dogfunk is different, but when looking for a higher-end board at my local shop, the equivalent board in Burton form as opposed to Rome, Nitro or Libtech (other brands are very hard to find 'round here) were priced much lower, mostly because there was more demand for the burton line of products. (more demand allows higher pricing).

That being said, I think they probably make a great product, but the same can be had from other companies. I can only vouch for their bindings... LOVE 'em!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> Mr Sedition... big up yerself for a damn fine post.... but for one line of glaring naivety!
> 
> 
> oh yes they would!


Ok, first, thanks for the ups.
Second, yeah, sure everything can fall into the guise of a PR campaigne. My point was only that if they were REALLY concerned about money, they would prolly do PR events that had a greater return. I've worked in the group-homes that kids from the CHILL program come from. They don't go one to become snowboarders who buy Burton. Most end up in jail. homeless, or dead. Sorry to say it, but it's true. 

(also, I juat had an eye exam, and had my eyes dialtaed, so I can hardly see what Im typing. sorry if there are more typos than my "normal" posts!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

if you're confused or concerned about burton boards and gear, why not try it out at their demo and see for yourself:

2008 Burton Demo Tour Super Stops
January 4–6: Vail – Vail, Colo. (LTR)
January 11–13: Copper Mountain Resort – Copper Mountain, Colo. (AM Series)
January 19–21: Park City Mountain Resort – Park City, Utah (LTR)
January 25–27: Bear Mountain Resort – Big Bear, Calif. (AM Series)
February 1–3: Northstar-at-Tahoe Resort – Truckee, Calif. (AM Series)
February 16–18: Mount Hood Meadows Resort – Mt. Hood, Ore. (AM Series)
February 22–24: Boyne Highlands Resort – Harbor Springs, Mich. (AM Series)
February 29–Mar. 2: Mountain Creek Resort – Vernon, N.J. (LTR)
March 7–9: Waterville Valley Resort – Waterville Valley, N.H. (AM Series)
March 14–16: Stratton Mountain Resort – Stratton Mountain, Vt. (LTR)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^try before you buy! can't say fairer than that! Ride do a lot of that over here in eurolandia, where for eg., a holiday chalet can have their shed decked out in the whole range. just so you can try em on holiday and then maybe buy one for next year.

mr sedition - look after yer balls!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

In terms of binding compatability yes now every company and burton included will provide you discs that will fit any board. However going forward to next year from what I understand by talking to one of the Burton Reps while at a local shop there is going to be a huge push towards their EST technology for the majority of their binding and board line thus making the proprietary aspect of their tech relevant again. In short if you want burton bindings for a non-burton board better buy them this year cuz next year you won't have so many choices from them...

And Burton is generally more expensive for equivalent products not so much that it's insane, but to use the dogfunk reference as an example... the Custom X goes for $650 retail while the Rome Anthem which is their equivalent sells for $500 that's $150 or a set of bindings for your board... also their bindings though very, very good (i'm looking at CO2's myself) are definitely super expensive compared to other brands. Use the C02's as an example... the retail for about $325 and the Rome Targa's which would be pretty comparable if not better to some sell for $239 again almost $100 difference. Now Burton does make very good equiment nowaday, a far cry from the stuff I broke 5-10yrs ago now but there is a reason there is a backlash. Their clothes are always more $ than anyone else with equivalent tech ratings again they're very good but also expensive. 

At the end of the day Burton is not trash, you can just do as well or better somewhere else if you know what to look for. Burton provides a wide variety and large distribution network as well as packing perhaps the best lot of team riders to help develop their products which is why their stuff is good. To me I'm finally open to buying burton stuff again but I still would never pay full price for it no matter what


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> mr sedition - look after yer balls!


??????????


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> And Burton is generally more expensive for equivalent products not so much that it's insane, but to use the dogfunk reference as an example... the Custom X goes for $650 retail while the Rome Anthem which is their equivalent sells for $500 that's $150 or a set of bindings for your board... also their bindings though very, very good (i'm looking at CO2's myself) are definitely super expensive compared to other brands. Use the C02's as an example... the retail for about $325 and the Rome Targa's which would be pretty comparable if not better to some sell for $239 again almost $100 difference. Now Burton does make very good equiment nowaday, a far cry from the stuff I broke 5-10yrs ago now but there is a reason there is a backlash. Their clothes are always more $ than anyone else with equivalent tech ratings again they're very good but also expensive.


I'd agree with this, except for the bindings bit... NOTHING compares to a toe cap... and as such, I'll never buy another set of bindings that don't have a toe cap.. the control, the feel, and the lack of pinching is amazing.

Burton bindings > all (even though I haven't tried the Rome's )


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

kri$han said:


> I'd agree with this, except for the bindings bit... NOTHING compares to a toe cap... and as such, I'll never buy another set of bindings that don't have a toe cap.. the control, the feel, and the lack of pinching is amazing.
> 
> Burton bindings > all (even though I haven't tried the Rome's )


I was just using Rome as an example and the targas have the convertible toe strap which is the best in the business even though Ride has been doing it longer. I don't disagree with you though, I demoed the P1 which has the same straps as the CO2 but a different baseplate and highback and although the P1 was too flexy for me they were super comfortable. 

I have nothing against Burton as a brand or their products and actually the rep I was talking to was super nice and was trying to give me a heads up on the line rather than pushing me to buy there stuff. When I told him I was looking at the CO2 and comparing it to the others out there he didn't try to sell it to me, he just wanted me to know that next year the selection would be limited due to them moving toward the EST stuff


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

my 2 cents..I ride a burton now,havent had any complaint.But I bought my Gf technine binding for her board(burton) and they didnt fit,the shop guy had to alterate the 3 hole baseplate.Now could have been something on Technines half.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The shop just didn't have T9's 3 hole plate in stock probably. You could order one from them for sure though


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The baseplates where T9's came straight outta the box,holes didnt line up.So he filed them wider,and sos far so good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> I was just using Rome as an example and the targas have the convertible toe strap which is the best in the business even though Ride has been doing it longer. I don't disagree with you though, I demoed the P1 which has the same straps as the CO2 but a different baseplate and highback and although the P1 was too flexy for me they were super comfortable.
> 
> I have nothing against Burton as a brand or their products and actually the rep I was talking to was super nice and was trying to give me a heads up on the line rather than pushing me to buy there stuff. When I told him I was looking at the CO2 and comparing it to the others out there he didn't try to sell it to me, he just wanted me to know that next year the selection would be limited due to them moving toward the EST stuff


The convertible straps still don't fit like the burton cap straps tho. I am not like a crazy in love fan of the cap strap so this is not a big issue for me.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> The convertible straps still don't fit like the burton cap straps tho. I am not like a crazy in love fan of the cap strap so this is not a big issue for me.


I agree with you having ridden both the burton's are better though the best on the market in terms of universal fit and comfort are the Flux's cap strap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Neversummer, rome, something else if you want, i like my burton blunt but after im done with it im so getting a ns


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> I agree with you having ridden both the burton's are better though the best on the market in terms of universal fit and comfort are the Flux's cap strap.


I haven't tried flux but have heard good things. 

I am seriously considering purchasing an X8 with EST bindings in the off season for cheap. The EST bindings are absolutely retarded comfortable to ride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a big foot rider. I've only owned 3 different brand boards and 4 diff brand bindings but the burton canyon and burton baron is by far my favorite boards and the mission toe cap imo is awesome. I've never cared for their boots though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> the dominant is the best park board ive ever ridden. made snowboarding feel like skateboarding
> 
> but burtons do have a reputation for breaking easily. and ive broken quite a few. but their warranty department is fantastic.


if you think the diminate feels like a skateboard your mistaken. try the lib-tech skate banana its shaped like a skateboard with the concave. and yeah the custom x is the only burton i would consider buying knowing how i have not heard one complaint about it. friends dominate? p-tex fell out and edge came out. burton blunt some customers? topsheet cracked. burton blunt other customer? edge just tore out of the board while carving. 07 dominate and 08 blunts. 

but at the end of the day (and i cant believe i am saying this) its morely the riders fault and not the boards fault. yes the board could be made badly but that is the consumers fault for being stuck on that brand. ive seen bad stuff happen to romes forums gnus lib-techs but it was the riders fault not the boards. but other boards do seem to hold up longer and burtons customer support isnt all that great for damaged boards.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> if you think the diminate feels like a skateboard your mistaken..



if your telling me what i feel is wrong, go F$ck yourself. ive been skateboarding for almost 10 years. i think i know what a skateboard feels like. im not mistaken at all. im not a fan of burton, i happen to like how the dominant, just one of their products, rides. funny thing is ive broken plenty of other boards besides burton(rome, nitro, never summer). and i have ridden a skate banana. its okay.

troll


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> if your telling me what i feel is wrong, go F$ck yourself. ive been skateboarding for almost 10 years. i think i know what a skateboard feels like. im not mistaken at all. im not a fan of burton, i happen to like how the dominant, just one of their products, rides. funny thing is ive broken plenty of other boards besides burton(rome, nitro, never summer). and i have ridden a skate banana. its okay.
> 
> troll


HAHA "If your telling me what I feel is wrong, go F$ck yourself." That is almost quotable. 

Getting that out of the way, both the DOM and the naner feel very skateriffic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> if you think the diminate feels like a skateboard your mistaken. try the lib-tech skate banana its shaped like a skateboard with the concave. and yeah the custom x is the only burton i would consider buying knowing how i have not heard one complaint about it. friends dominate? p-tex fell out and edge came out. burton blunt some customers? topsheet cracked. burton blunt other customer? edge just tore out of the board while carving. 07 dominate and 08 blunts.
> 
> *but at the end of the day (and i cant believe i am saying this) its morely the riders fault and not the boards fault*. yes the board could be made badly but that is the consumers fault for being stuck on that brand. ive seen bad stuff happen to romes forums gnus lib-techs but it was the riders fault not the boards. but other boards do seem to hold up longer and burtons customer support isnt all that great for damaged boards.



My god zumiezboy am I starting to see a change in you!?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> My god zumiezboy am I starting to see a change in you!?


Yes, now it's rider bashing


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> HAHA "If your telling me what I feel is wrong, go F$ck yourself." That is almost quotable.
> 
> Getting that out of the way, both the DOM and the naner feel very skateriffic. :thumbsup:


haha i meant that its my opinion that it feels skatey, and you cannot tell me im wrong. damnit. looking back that sentence can be taken so many ways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> haha i meant that its my opinion that it feels skatey, and you cannot tell me im wrong. damnit. looking back that sentence can be taken so many ways.


It reminded me of Ricky Bobby saying "If you don't chew Big Red, 
F$%K you." LOL


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

libtech said:


> For example every Burton board has a dimond shaped screw pattern for the bindings, which forces you to buy their bindings.


you could splurge the $0.50 for universal inserts. actually most shops will just give them to you for free.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

cifex said:


> you could splurge the $0.50 for universal inserts. actually most shops will just give them to you for free.


Yeah I have always just switched my baseplate disk from my burton bindings. Any burton dealer can also get you the disks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

*Burton equivalent*

I want to get people's thoughts: I'm thinking about getting the Burton Dominant for $189, or the Custom for $249. Are there other brands out there that are same quality for a better price?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

no...
Lmao!!!
their are tons of brands that offer a great price/quality.
but the burton dominant and custom are good boards


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

well of course I know there are other boards out there that are better quality and better price, but with the prices I mentioned, can $189 buy me a better board than the dominant? Or can I get something else better than the custom for $249. I guess it's all how I phrase the question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Lift-Hopper said:


> well of course I know there are other boards out there that are better quality and better price, but with the prices I mentioned, can $189 buy me a better board than the dominant? Or can I get something else better than the custom for $249. I guess it's all how I phrase the question.


damn thats cheap , thats a great deal.
but do you want that board , dominant= park , custom= al round...
huge diffrence between those 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I also found a Rossignol Scope for $199. Are the Scope and Dominant fairly equal, or is the Scope better and worth the extra few dollars?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

don't know about rossignol, you should try and find reviews on google, that way you will be able
to get a decent picture of the board and how it rides


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

find an atomic hatchet. same price range... about 170-210. in between park and freeride.


----------

